# AMR Riverside Physical/Agility



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

Can anyone who knows about AMR Riverside tell me what the Physical/Agility test consists of?


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm fairly confident AMR is the same all around the country, so a search should have guided you to the answer.



Here in DFW, we had to carry a weighted end of a stretcher up and down stairs a few times, then lift a stretcher up to knee height, then waist height, then down to knee, then all the way down again.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

How can i judge how i will do? Is it pretty simple? I see some pretty small EMTs and medics


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a 6'1" 160lb skinny guy.  The weight is no problem, it's 125lbs.  That's what, 80% of my weight?


The hard part is being tall, as you have to life the weight that much further to get it to the proper height, and long arms make it tough.








But honestly, you shouldn't have any trouble with it if you try.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

I've heard of them doing the test with weights in a milk crate? This seems almost pointless if you ask me... when do we ever have to lift a milk crate :/


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

The place I went to had an actually replica of stretcher handles, and put the weights in the middle.



Weight is weight though.  If you have trouble lifting 125lbs, you'll have trouble lifting a lot of people we see.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

Do the handles make it easier... cause i put 120 pounds in a milk crate to practice and it was pretty hard... it seems like there has to be some way to make it doable cause its really tough just with a milk crate


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 4, 2009)

You have 120lbs and a milk crate just sitting around? :wacko:



Just grab on tight and lift with the legs.  That's what I did, and that's what I do ^_^


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a milk crate and an in home gym haha


----------



## Hal9000 (Aug 4, 2009)

120?  I did 140 in a weird weighted box.  I'm small and light for a guy and had zero problems.  I did have a 102 fever when I did it and the lady was concerned at the hospital.  Didn't know I was THAT sick until she checked me out.  She guessed when she saw me and my resting pulse was ~100.

Anyway, it was stretches, lift 20, lift 40, 90, 140.  140 to 43 inches.  Then off to some stairs and I took the weights up and down.  Then the heavy weights up and down.  Then I was done and sent how with a bottle of water and an order to rest and get better.  

At 135lbs it was NO problem.


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 4, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I'm a 6'1" 160lb skinny guy.  The weight is no problem, it's 125lbs.  That's what, 80% of my weight?
> 
> 
> The hard part is being tall, as you have to life the weight that much further to get it to the proper height, and long arms make it tough.
> ...





whatever that test is so much easier if you are tall..........the short people have the most problem when it comes to the 40in test. you have to lift the stretcher 40in off the ground, but you start with it about 15 in off the ground. of course its been so long since i had to take that test that they might not even do it anymore.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> 120?  I did 140 in a weird weighted box.  I'm small and light for a guy and had zero problems.  I did have a 102 fever when I did it and the lady was concerned at the hospital.  Didn't know I was THAT sick until she checked me out.  She guessed when she saw me and my resting pulse was ~100.
> 
> Anyway, it was stretches, lift 20, lift 40, 90, 140.  140 to 43 inches.  Then off to some stairs and I took the weights up and down.  Then the heavy weights up and down.  Then I was done and sent how with a bottle of water and an order to rest and get better.
> 
> At 135lbs it was NO problem.



This is exactly the AMR lift agility I did after popping a jointout of socket warning up even! 3 minutes of stairs before the weights was in there too. Man o man it was painful but, this 5'3, 40 something senior managed to do fine. Think I still have the brusies


----------



## MMiz (Aug 4, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> This is exactly the AMR lift agility I did after popping a jointout of socket warning up even! 3 minutes of stairs before the weights was in there too. Man o man it was painful but, this 5'3, 40 something senior managed to do fine. Think I still have the brusies


Do you still have the job?  Hopefully you're in Grand Rapids.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 4, 2009)

MMiz said:


> Do you still have the job?  Hopefully you're in Grand Rapids.



Nope, not with the now defunct AMR SE (Detroit). I knew they were planning on closing but, I was good with that. Was working on other teaching projects at the time so it was all good. Spent about 18 months with them until the doors closed. 

There are several companies in this area. Medical related jobs are not too dificult to find here.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

*AMR Physical/Agility*

I can't stop worrying about the physical/agility test!!!


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 4, 2009)

After hire, you are required?


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea they hire you and then make you do the PAT and once you pass you get you EVOC and shift


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 4, 2009)

kecpercussion said:


> How can i judge how i will do? Is it pretty simple? I see some pretty small EMTs and medics



KC, it's pretty simple, really.  I'm 5'0" and today 110 lbs, had a small amount of trouble when I was testing coming off a back injury, but, then, while I was out I wasn't allowed to lift more than 10 lbs.  If you haven't done it yet, don't worry, if I can, you can!


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 4, 2009)

Did they say what is in detail? I have seen some big guys that work for EMT, so it must not be that hard?


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> KC, it's pretty simple, really.  I'm 5'0" and today 110 lbs, had a small amount of trouble when I was testing coming off a back injury, but, then, while I was out I wasn't allowed to lift more than 10 lbs.  If you haven't done it yet, don't worry, if I can, you can!



Can i ask what you had to do for your test?

Currently I am about 5'10" and weigh 135 pounds

I can walk up and down the stairs with 50 pound weight in each hand and can lift a milk crate with 140 pounds to my waist. Am i in good shape to pass...honestly?


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds like you're in good shape.  Don't smoke right before you go in, don't drink a monster/red bull/mocha before you go in.  If possible avoid hitting an inhaler before you go in, those are all things that will mess you up on the warm up (heart rate will take too long to recover, or your BP will be too high).


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure, but it's pretty much all weights from what i hear


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 4, 2009)

It's weights, and a short cardio warm up.  No biggie


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

Well i don't smoke or drink or take an inhaler so thats good haha

Have you ever heard of someone failing it?


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 4, 2009)

kecpercussion said:


> Well i don't smoke or drink or take an inhaler so thats good haha
> 
> Have you ever heard of someone failing it?



Yup, happens a lot.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

Can you tell me what you had to do for your test and for what company it was for


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 4, 2009)

Like lifting weights or bench pressing?


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

Like lifting 130 pounds to your waist and stuff like that


----------



## MMiz (Aug 4, 2009)

Threads merged.  Please do not create multiple threads on the same subject.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Aug 4, 2009)

MMiz said:


> Threads merged.  Please do not create multiple threads on the same subject.



Thank god, I was just about to suggest that... it was getting confusing for my little EMT brain...


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 4, 2009)

How do the girls do it. Wow! That's not that easy. I feel for the women and small guys.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

Yea i am worried about it but i see a lot of small EMT girls and i don't know how they managed


----------



## jgmedic (Aug 4, 2009)

Have you seen a lot of AMR Riverside employees? Trust me, it's not hard. if you are in even marginal physical condition you'll be fine. I'm not in great condition and I had no problems whatsoever. Worry more about your FTO time, and less about the pre-hire BS.


----------



## kecpercussion (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks, that makes me feel better. Can you tell me what it consists of?


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 4, 2009)

kecpercussion said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel better. Can you tell me what it consists of?



x2

Also, 130lbs p/u and drop or walk around...lol


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 4, 2009)

kecpercussion said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel better. Can you tell me what it consists of?



kec, handled privately.


----------



## Hal9000 (Aug 5, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> This is exactly the AMR lift agility I did after popping a jointout of socket warning up even! 3 minutes of stairs before the weights was in there too. Man o man it was painful but, this 5'3, 40 something senior managed to do fine. Think I still have the brusies




So the worst part about the AMR agility test is the possibility of being injured/sick before you really even do it.


----------



## amberdt03 (Aug 5, 2009)

jeep4emtrn said:


> How do the girls do it. Wow! That's not that easy. I feel for the women and small guys.



hey now, just because we are girls doesn't make us not capable of easily taking the lift test. i happen to be an amazon and thought the test was easy.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> So the worst part about the AMR agility test is the possibility of being injured/sick before you really even do it.



The joint was a fluke but the bruises....those were real! There was  no cot to hold properly and lift. What we got was a weighted crate ya had to hold out in front of you and carry up and down steps forward and backward 5 times. Supposedly this demonstrated the "proper" way one would handle a cot..ghads! I've never once held a cot like a milk crate...has anyone else? 

The varied weight/height part was easy but, I thought the crate up and down steps was harder only because of the way it had to be held. I lift 3 days a week and trust me..that is not how to safely lift and carry something that weighed almost as much as me.


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 5, 2009)

So are the paramedic's required to do this too or they got off easy?


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 5, 2009)

jeep4emtrn said:


> So are the paramedic's required to do this too or they got off easy?



Nope..even oldsters have to do the same agility. I've never heard of a man who did not pass but, quite a few women have not.


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 5, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Nope..even oldsters have to do the same agility. I've never heard of a man who did not pass but, quite a few women have not.



130 lbs caring up stairs huh? I need to get in shape I guess. Geeeez. What else? So I can prepare this old body.


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 5, 2009)

Sapphyre said:


> KC, it's pretty simple, really.  I'm 5'0" and today 110 lbs, had a small amount of trouble when I was testing coming off a back injury, but, then, while I was out I wasn't allowed to lift more than 10 lbs.  If you haven't done it yet, don't worry, if I can, you can!



I am also coming off a back injury is why I am asking. B)


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nah, if you're in not dead shape, the stairs won't be difficult. 15 inch steps for 3 minutes, rest, check heart rate...touch your toes a few times, stand from a squat position, lift positons and lift/carry. Piece o'cake! 15 inch steps were challenging for me to a point but then again...I'm old AND short!


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 5, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> Nah, if you're in not dead shape, the stairs won't be difficult. 15 inch steps for 3 minutes, rest, check heart rate...touch your toes a few times, stand from a squat position, lift positons and lift/carry. Piece o'cake! 15 inch steps were challenging for me to a point but then again...I'm old AND short!




<---Old here too. lol. Geez I couldn't even touch my toes in high school. I was a bean poll too! I think I was 160/6'3

Sounds like I'll hit the track and get into shape.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 5, 2009)

The toe touching was to see if I could stand back up ...it's a back thing, not flexibility.


----------



## jeep4emtrn (Aug 5, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> The toe touching was to see if I could stand back up ...it's a back thing, not flexibility.



Ok. My hamstrings have always been tight. Well, I guess ill start hitting the track and get into shape today when the wife get's home. With a bun in the oven, it will be good for her too.


----------

